# P.E Exam requirements



## Piyush (May 21, 2009)

:mf_followthroughfart:

[SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]

Taking P.E exam in california is different than taking it in all other 39 states.

Generally us citizens pass bachelors then take EIT(engineer-in-training)/FE

and then become eligible to write the P.E.

Basic question is,

Can those requirements be waived as I have a masters degree?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 21, 2009)

What are you asking? If you can sit for the FE or the PE? The answer to either one depends on whether or not your bachelors or masters degree was accredited by ABET or can get accredited by the NCEES as an approved program. If you are asking if you can sit for the PE, then the previous applies, and you have to have some experience. In some states (not sure about CA), you can substitute a masters for _some_ of the experience, but I don't believe any state will allow you to substitute education for all of your experience...and even if they did, I would assume you would need at least a PhD.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 21, 2009)

Piyush said:


> :mf_followthroughfart:
> [SIZE=18pt][/SIZE]
> 
> Taking P.E exam in california is different than taking it in all other 39 states.
> ...


"other 39 states"? Hopefully, geography is not on the exam......


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

there is a website that answers all these type of questions: http://www.pels.ca.gov/

The exact document you are looking for can be found at http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/faq_eng.pdf

Specifically *[SIZE=14pt]someone is exempt from taking the FE exam if:[/SIZE]*



> A person holding a BS and a Masters degree in engineering from an ABET accredited program and has 14 or more years of qualifying work experience, provided that the Masters degree does not overlap with the work experience.


BTW This information took about 2 minutes to find.


----------



## T2D4 (May 22, 2009)

Piyush said:


> Taking P.E exam in california is different than taking it in all other 39 states.


I really hope you aren't an American citizen.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 22, 2009)

T2D4 said:


> I really hope you aren't an American citizen.


And with statements like that, he probably never will be.


----------



## FairhopeEE (May 22, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> "other 39 states"? Hopefully, geography is not on the exam......



Everybody knows there are 57 states; Obama said so and he is never wrong.


----------



## Desert Engineer (May 22, 2009)

CA gives you a year of work experience for the masters. No credit will be given towards the FE, that still must be taken/passed.


----------



## dastuff (May 22, 2009)

Yes you'll need to take the EIT unless you have something like 16 years work exp where i believe you can waive it.

Your masters will waive one year (out of a 2 year requirement) for the PE.


----------



## Sschell (May 22, 2009)

for the correct answer, see my previous post above...

as far as there being 40 states... give the guy a break... he may be posting from 1859...


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 22, 2009)

Piyush said:


> Taking P.E exam in california is different than taking it in all other 39 states.



50 states - California = 39.

Cali is so big and full of itself, they might think they are worth 11 states...


----------



## T2D4 (May 23, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> And with statements like that, he probably never will be.


Good. One of the prerequisites for citizenship should be *knowing how many fucking states are in the Union*.


----------



## csb (May 28, 2009)

dude said:


> for the correct answer, see my previous post above...
> 
> as far as there being 40 states... give the guy a break... he may be posting from 1859...


Happy 150th Anniversary, Engineer Boards!


----------

